# Yeoman Bulk Carrier



## cleansweeploch (Nov 13, 2010)

Don't know if this has been covered at the time of incident but I came across this just now.
On the day of the incident I heard a terrific bang, which turned out to be an exploding gas bottle (acetylene I think) I live on the east side of Loch Lhinne about 10 miles north of Glensanda Quarry.

]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MutNdSRedmU[/URL]


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote from Youtube narrative.

"The fire, in which no-one was seriously hurt, burned for more than 24 hours and was tackled by firefighters from across the Highlands."

In the 50's my grandfather was touring said Highlands. Relaxing in a bar with some well earned refreshment, a squealing of brakes and the sound of a heavy vehicle drawing to a frantic stop outside was followed by the bar-room door bursting open and five firemen clad in their protective gear rushing up to the counter. The barman very quickly poured five pints of beer which were then rapidly consumed. My grandfather commented to the fireman standing beside him, "It must have been some fire!" to which the firemen replied, "We haven't got there yet, we're on our way!"


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

If you want to see\smell whats left of it - its in Remontowa Gdansk - what a bloody mess it is too.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Saw her in August 2010 when sailing from Ijmuiden- Newcastle.
She was alongside just inside inner breakwater. I thought she didn't 
look all that bad - only saw her from a distance of course.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Last I saw they had removed the entire accomodation and the engineroom was totally burnt out !!!- there were bits of her all over the yard


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

It seems progress has been made on repairs to Yeoman Bontrup. she has reappeared on AIS in Gdansk, which would indicate that electronics have been to some extent restored. 
There is a good photo of her in the shipyard with accomodation restored and scaffolding around the funnel at this link;
http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/ShipPhotos/889443-Yeoman-Bontrup-8912297.html


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Pat Kennedy said:


> It seems progress has been made on repairs to Yeoman Bontrup. she has reappeared on AIS in Gdansk, which would indicate that electronics have been to some extent restored.
> There is a good photo of her in the shipyard with accomodation restored and scaffolding around the funnel at this link;
> http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/ShipPhotos/889443-Yeoman-Bontrup-8912297.html


Nice one - she has progressed a fair bit since I last saw her


----------



## cleansweeploch (Nov 13, 2010)

For the latest (in Oban anyway ) see below.

/"]http://www.obantimes.co.uk/2012/05/02/glensandas-yeoman-bontrup-ship-returns/[/URL]


----------

